# Lake Orion Confrontation, White Woman Falsely Accused Of Racism



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

...Do you like apples?


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

It's amazing how far people escalate a minor disagreement into something nobody wants any part of. And for what?


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Good thing that wasn't Mass..................
The aggressive loud females who attempted to block the vehicle and then strike it, would have won the day. And we all know why. Cuz guns...............
Thanks to the media encouragement, this stuff is going to continue


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

I hate everyone in this video.


----------

